# With a heavy heart



## WorriedHeart (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi! I am so not in a sociably mood because of some serious issues with me but I hope to better asap. So, hi. You can call me WorriedHeart. That's where I am right now. Plan to share my problem in the next post. Tanks!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.

We will be here for you.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

so many of us here have had to endure very challenging situations in M. just about anything you can imagine.


----------

